# Umstellung auf UTF-8

## misterxx

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mein System auf utf-8 umgestellt. Im kerner die UTF8 als Default NLS Option eingestellt. 

Die Ausgabe meiner Locale lautet jetzt:

```
acer@oleg $ locale

LANG=de_DE@euro

LC_CTYPE="de_DE.utf8"

LC_NUMERIC="de_DE.utf8"

LC_TIME="de_DE.utf8"

LC_COLLATE="de_DE.utf8"

LC_MONETARY="de_DE.utf8"

LC_MESSAGES="de_DE.utf8"

LC_PAPER="de_DE.utf8"

LC_NAME="de_DE.utf8"

LC_ADDRESS="de_DE.utf8"

LC_TELEPHONE="de_DE.utf8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="de_DE.utf8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="de_DE.utf8"

LC_ALL=de_DE.utf8

```

Die Dateinamen der anderen Sprachen werden jetzt auch richtig dargestellt.

Was mich stört, ist nur folgendes:

1. In der Signatur, die Kmail aus einer Datei liest, wird die Buchstabe "ß" nicht dargestellt

2. Wenn ich in der Konsole eine Datei editieren möchte kommt immer erst eine Meldung: 

```
acer@oleg $ nedit signatur_kmail.txt

UTF8 locale not supported.
```

Habe schon vieles ausprobiert, leider finde den Fehler nicht. Bitte um Hilfe !

danke im Voraus

----------

## /dev/blackhawk

Laut der Fehlermeldung wird deine UTF8 locale einfach nicht von nedit unterstützt.

Probier doch mal

```
env LANG=<locale> nedit
```

 um ne andere locale für nedit zu verwenden. Außerdem gibt es für die Version 5.4 und 5.5 einen UTF-8 Patch. Und zwar hier http://cvs.fedora.redhat.com/viewcvs/devel/nedit/.

Mein zweiter Vorschlag wäre, einfach einen Editor zu verwenden der UTF-8 locales unterstützt.(Bitte verbessern falls ich Blödsinn schreibe, bin auf dem Thema locales nicht so bewandert  :Wink: )

MFG

/dev/blackhawk

----------

## misterxx

ja aber alle zeichen werden doch richtig dartestellt (auch die Buchstabe "ß", die bei Kmail problemme macht)

Was ich noch merkwürgig finde: Ich habe das selbe mit kwrite probiert, dabei kommt die Meldung 

```
acer@oleg $ kwrite signatur_kmail.txt

Qt: Locales not supported on X server

```

und auch in diesem Fall ist die Darstellung ok. Sind dann selbst die Fehlermeldungen fehlerhaft   :Smile:   ?

----------

## /dev/blackhawk

Ups. Da hab ich dich wohl missverstanden  :Rolling Eyes: 

Hier mal kurze Anleitung fürs umsteigen auf UTF-8. Vlt. hast ja bloß nen Schritt übersehen.

```
USE-Flag 'userlocales' in make.conf setzen (für glibc)

in /etc/locales.build die gewünschte locales eintragen (in deinem Fall de_DE.UTF-8/UTF-8)

dann in /etc/profile die Lang Varibale setzen (probier mal de_DE.utf8, jetzt hast Du ja de_DE@euro)

env-update && source /etc/profile

und schließlich Programme bei denen es Probleme gibt, diese mit dem USE-Flag 'unicode' neu übersetzen
```

MFG

/dev/blackhawk

----------

## c07

 *misterxx wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> acer@oleg $ kwrite signatur_kmail.txt
> 
> ...

 

Das klingt danach, als ob dein X ohne nls in den USE-Flags gebaut wär.

----------

## misterxx

 *Quote:*   

> Hier mal kurze Anleitung fürs umsteigen auf UTF-8. Vlt. hast ja bloß nen Schritt übersehen. 

 

Danke für die Anleitung, ich habe auch schon vorher es so gemacht. Jetzt bleibt nur die problemmachende Programme neuzubacken.

 *Quote:*   

> Das klingt danach, als ob dein X ohne nls in den USE-Flags gebaut wär.

 

Ja laut fehlermeldung schon, leider hat emerge von xorg nichts gebracht. Nach emerge von nedit erhalte ich jetzt auch eine andere Meldung:

```
acer@oleg $ nedit

locale not supported by Xlib, locale set to C

```

hierbei ist mir auch nicht ganz klar, was man hier neubacken muss. emerge -s xlib brachte mich in dem Zusammenhang leider auch auf keine Idee.

PS: "unicode nls" habe ich natürlich der USE-Variable zugefügt.

----------

## psyqil

 *misterxx wrote:*   

> hierbei ist mir auch nicht ganz klar, was man hier neubacken muss.
> 
> [...]
> 
> PS: "unicode nls" habe ich natürlich der USE-Variable zugefügt.

 Vielleicht spuckt emerge -av --newuse world was aus...

----------

## c07

Warum hast du eigentlich LANG auf "de_DE@euro"? Vielleicht macht das Probleme, weil es effektiv ISO-8859-15 bedeutet. Die Namen sollten jedenfalls in /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/locale/locale.* stehn.

----------

## Linuxpeter

Ein gutes Howto zur Umstellung auf UTF-8 findet man HIER.

Aber im Abschnitt Console setup diese Zeile:

```
    unicode_start
```

mit der Fontangabe erweitern, z. B. 

```
    unicode_start lat9w-16
```

----------

## misterxx

Hallo an alle,

 *Quote:*   

> Vielleicht spuckt emerge -av --newuse world was aus...

 

Habe ich gemacht. Da waren ca. 5 Programme die für die unicode neu gemergt wurden. Aber damit wurde das eigentliche Problem nicht gelöst.

 *c07 wrote:*   

> Warum hast du eigentlich LANG auf "de_DE@euro"? Vielleicht macht das Probleme, weil es effektiv ISO-8859-15 bedeutet. Die Namen sollten jedenfalls in /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/locale/locale.* stehn.

 

Das weiß ich nicht. Ich habe 

/etc/make.conf

```

LINGUAS="de"

LANGUAGE="49"

LANG="de_DE.utf8"
```

/etc/env.d/02locale

```

LANG="de_DE.utf8"

LC_ALL="de_DE.utf-8"

GDM_LANG="de_DE.utf8"

```

/etc/rc.conf

```
KEYMAP="-u de-latin1"

UNICODE="yes"

CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-1_to_uni"
```

Die Kodierungen de_DE, de_DE@euro und de_DE.utf8 sind auch verfügbar. Das bestätigt die  Ausführung 

```
acer@root # locale -a | grep de_DE

de_DE

de_DE@euro

de_DE.iso88591

de_DE.iso885915@euro

de_DE.utf8

```

warum wird aber in meiner locale die de_DE@euro geliefert ? Ich habe es doch niergendwo eingestellt. Oder habe ich was vergessen ?

 *Quote:*   

> Ein gutes Howto zur Umstellung auf UTF-8 findet man HIER.

 

Ja danke, ich habe es auch so alles gemacht. Das Ausführen von unicode_start hilft auch nicht.

----------

## c07

Um die Ursache von LANG=de_DE@euro einzugrenzen: Ist das auch auf der Konsole (also außerhalb von X) der Fall? Sonst ist wahrscheinlich KDE dran schuld (bei kmail geh ich mal von KDE aus) und die Sache u.U. im Control-Center zu beheben.

----------

## misterxx

 *c07 wrote:*   

> Um die Ursache von LANG=de_DE@euro einzugrenzen: Ist das auch auf der Konsole (also außerhalb von X) der Fall? Sonst ist wahrscheinlich KDE dran schuld (bei kmail geh ich mal von KDE aus) und die Sache u.U. im Control-Center zu beheben.

 

der Control-Center bietet doch keine Optionen um die Kodierungen einzustellen.

----------

## SvenFischer

/etc/env.d/02locale

Code:

LANG="de_DE.utf8"

LC_ALL="de_DE.utf-8"

GDM_LANG="de_DE.utf8" 

Bei der LC_ALL sollte der Bindestrich weg: "de_DE.utf8"

----------

## misterxx

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> LC_ALL="de_DE.utf-8"
> 
> Bei der LC_ALL sollte der Bindestrich weg: "de_DE.utf8"

 

Danke, habe korrigiert auf LC_ALL="de_DE.utf8".

Jetzt bekomme ich keine Meldungen wenn ich kwrite aus der bash konsole aufrufe. Beim Aufruf von nedit, bekomme ich wieder was anderes:

```
acer@root # nedit

UTF8 locale not supported.

```

neuinstallation von nedit hat hier nichts gebracht.

und das größte Problemm bleibt immer noch kmail, das mit einigen Zeichen nicht klar kommt.

Jemand eine Idee ?

----------

## c07

 *misterxx wrote:*   

> der Control-Center bietet doch keine Optionen um die Kodierungen einzustellen.

 

Doch, unter "Country/Region & Language". Es ist nur nicht klar, was es konkret macht.

----------

## misterxx

 *c07 wrote:*   

>  *misterxx wrote:*   der Control-Center bietet doch keine Optionen um die Kodierungen einzustellen. 
> 
> Doch, unter "Country/Region & Language". Es ist nur nicht klar, was es konkret macht.

 

Ne das ist was anderes. Soviel ich den Sinn davon verstehe, stellt es die Sprache für die Oberfläche der KDE-Programme sowie die regionale und ländische Sachen ein. Es hat nichts mit der Zeichenkodierung des Systems zu tun.

Also bei meinem Problem sollte es keine Rolle spielen.

Leider ist das Problemm noch nicht gelöst.  :Sad: 

----------

## c07

Es stellt ziemlich exakt die Sachen ein, die sonst die Locale bestimmt, und hat auch "Locale" als Titel im ersten Tab. Die Frage ist nur, ob das irgendwie exportiert bzw. an X übermittelt wird (ich hab damit noch nie Probleme gehabt).

----------

## misterxx

 *c07 wrote:*   

> Es stellt ziemlich exakt die Sachen ein, die sonst die Locale bestimmt, und hat auch "Locale" als Titel im ersten Tab. Die Frage ist nur, ob das irgendwie exportiert bzw. an X übermittelt wird (ich hab damit noch nie Probleme gehabt).

 

vor utf8 hatte ich hierbei auch keine Problemme. Ob das hier die Ursache ist, weiß ich nicht genau. hm ..

----------

## misterxx

Ich habe noch was entdeckt:  Nach der Umstellung auf utf8 weigert sich openoffice-bin-1.1.4 was zu schreiben  :Sad:  Er schreibt die Buchstaben sehr sehr klein, egal welche Schriftgrösse eingestellt ist.

Kennt sich jemand mit dem Problem aus ?

----------

